# Eckernförder Bucht wohin zum Bootsangeln?



## platfisch7000 (20. April 2014)

Hallo ich habe mir Samstag die slippanlage in Eckernförde angesehen!
Eckernförder Bucht hätte für mich vom Aufwand her viele Vorteile!

Nun habe ich gehört das man dort um das Marinegelände herum das ganze Jahr Heringe fangen kann und im Spätsommer auch Makrelen!?
Ist das richtig?
Wie sieht es dort denn mit Dorsch, plattfisch,wittlingen und hornis aus?

Mich würden halt mal die Möglichkeiten und Fische und vor allem die stellen interessieren!!!???

Ich komme leider nur noch selten zum angeln und kann nicht alles selber ausprobieren!

Danke für jede Hilfe.
MFG Plattfisch


----------



## JungausHamburg (25. April 2014)

*AW: Eckernförder Bucht wohin zum Bootsangeln?*

hm da bin ich auch mal gespannt
 war in der Woche vor Ostern dort die Dorsche die dort gefangen wurden standen bei 6-8 m Wassertiefe
 die Fischer im Hafen hatten fette Heringe im netz und die von der Mole angelten kaum was im Eimer 
 Netze stehen dicht an der Hafeneinfahrt.
 Achja und die im sitzenpaddelangler angelten auch in der Hafeneinfahrt und im Bereich der Netze


----------



## platfisch7000 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Eckernförder Bucht wohin zum Bootsangeln?*

Hallo!
Netze und Angler vor der Hafeneinfahrt waren wohl auf Hering aus,denke ich.
Aber was ist da so mit anderen Fischen los???
Gibt hier ja leider nicht viel Auskunft!?
gruß platfisch


----------



## platfisch7000 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eckernförder Bucht wohin zum Bootsangeln?*

Hallo,hat keiner einen Tipp?


----------



## Loobic (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eckernförder Bucht wohin zum Bootsangeln?*

Wie weit bist Du bereit zu fahren? Oder nur am Ende der Bucht?

Die von Dir genannten Fischarten kann man dort alle fangen. Vom Marinegelände muss man einen Mindestabstand halten, auch wenn das einige nicht einhalten. Die Bodenstruktur ist dort eher monoton.

Heringe das ganze Jahr, das müssen wohl andere beantworten.

Suchst Du mehr Struktur, dann muss es schon der Stoller Grund, die Stollergrundrinne oder halt zumindest der Mittelgrund sein.

Schleppangeln könnte man auf dem Weg dahin natürlich auch.


----------



## platfisch7000 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eckernförder Bucht wohin zum Bootsangeln?*

Hallo
Wollte halt nicht soweit fahren auf Dorsch und butt 
In der bucht bleiben


----------



## Loobic (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Eckernförder Bucht wohin zum Bootsangeln?*

Na dann viel Erfolg! Lass mal hören wie es lief 

Marko


----------

